# Molly, 6 year old Whippet X/Lurcher needs home!



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Molly looks and behaves like small lurcher. She was bought as a pup through a pet shop 6 yrs ago. She grew up in a busy household with another dog. She wasn't exactly centre of attention and was rarely walked. She was 'caught' by the next-door neighbours dog and has just had a litter of pups. We had the pleasure of helping Molly with her pups ... all have flown the nest and she has been spayed. We are now happy with her health and are focusing on her needs. She is fostered with 2 other dogs and beginning to enjoy her walks. Still gaining her confidence from the other dogs. Molly will need to build her confidence and further training before off lead is a consideration. We are rather pleased with the great strides she has made and are looking for the right family to offer her further skill and confidence building.

Molly is fundamentally a people dog, following you around and adores being stroked. She has lived with children, but probably would be better with visiting children or older children as her pack. Molly is a Whippet x and has all the characteristics of the Whippet Lurcher displayed in her personality. She is sensitive; a food opportunist; a door opener and can do little jabs at dogs when meeting them which any Lurcher owner will understand! She needs to build her confidence outside with dogs and may benefit from a muzzle as a temporary measure to enable closer socialisation. Oh yes, and not really small furry company! Fostered in Bracknell Berks.

If you are interested in re-homing please visit our website Rescue Remedies - Dog Rescue London Hampshire Surrey Berkshire Kent Hertfordshire and complete our homing questionnaire so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.

Please visit our FORUM to see this dogs individual threads, find out more about them and follow their progress - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Molly Small Lurcher 6 yrs old Bracknell

For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

Aww bless her, she looks very 'egyptian' like lol hope she finds a home soon. x


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Our little Egyptian girl found her home!


----------

